# IQA and Points calculations



## rafay.india (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi folks, It's my debut in NZ forum and I'm exploring possibilities for INZ PR. I would appreciate experts to share their experience.

1. I want to lodge for IQA before going to file for EOI (My university degree and masters is in Group A of NZQA list of universities, I want to make sure that I have 60 points in qualification in advance). What is the list of documents I have to submit to IQA for verification? Do I need to submit my experience details alongwith my educational certificates?

2. My qualification is listed in both Immediate skill Shortage List and Long Term Shortage List, Can I claim 20 points for these two things (10 points each) or have to choose one between these two lists? 

3. My experience is also listed in both Immediate skill Shortage List and Long Term Shortage List, Can I claim 20 points for these two things (10 points each) or have to choose one between these two lists?

4. What weightage points do we have with IELTS band, I have got overall 7 band in Academic module?

5. One more thing, what we mean by syllabus? I can send the certificates alongwith the marksheet or memo contains details about the subject that I had studied during the course. (Getting a syllabus from the university or college is quite impossible for me or any1, as it goes for change in every 3-5 years period. Nobody will entertain me in giving my syllabus copy from 2005 batch).

I have done a small self-assessment for myself for a job code ANZSCO – 221213/221214, guys please guide me a way to raise my points above 140+.

• 50 points for Qualification BMS (=L7, need to be comparable by NZQA) or 60 points for Qualification MBA (=L8 or 9, need to be comparable by NZQA).
• 00 points for IELTS 7.
• 30 points for Age (20-29 years).
• 15 points for Work Experience 5+ years in MNCs Accounts.
• 10 points for Qualification in ANZSCO – 221213/221214 in Immediate Skill Shortage List. 
• 10 points for Qualification of Patner.

Total points w/o Job Offer – 115. 

Any voluntary help is greatly appreciated. TIA.

Regards,
Rafay


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

rafay.india said:


> Hi folks, It's my debut in NZ forum and I'm exploring possibilities for INZ PR. I would appreciate experts to share their experience.
> 
> 1. I want to lodge for IQA before going to file for EOI (My university degree and masters is in Group A of NZQA list of universities, I want to make sure that I have 60 points in qualification in advance). What is the list of documents I have to submit to IQA for verification? Do I need to submit my experience details alongwith my educational certificates?
> 
> ...


Hi there
Your best place for finding out all these answers is Immigration New Zealand. I recommend you try filling out the Points indicator
This is the best way of seeing the effect of various combinations of entries on the number of points you get. 
I can say that you'll only get 10 points for your second question (unless they've changes the calculations while I wasn't looking)


----------

